# Bio-Wheel question



## silent069 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have a penguin 100B (Bio-Wheel) filter. I chose this filter because bio-wheels are supposed to sustain more beneficial bacteria and I thought it would be a great choice. However, I do have a question that I haven't seen asked anywhere yet. What happens if the power goes out for an extended period of time and I am not home to place the bio-wheel in the water so the beneficial bacteria doesn't dry out and die?

Just a scenario I thought of last night. Any thoughts or insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It will also live in the gravel in much more abundance, so you'll be fine. If the wheel doesn't spin afterward, (happens to e sometimes) soak it in tank water for a day or two to saturate equally.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

First off Bio-Wheels are pretty much all hype. They really barely do anything. They have a good concept, but poor execution. There are many issues holding it back. Me personally though have been working on modding it for a while as I have identified the problems with it. I just havent had time to finish and test my design. Anyways if I can find it I will show you an interesting article. 

http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/2006/12/do-bio-wheels-really-work.html

^read


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Also dosent the filter have a sponge or catridge in it too, that will stay wet?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

It does but thats the carbon cartridge. So it is more biologically active and effective than the wheel, but its still a very small amount of bio-load. Not to mention, once you have to replace the cartridge, there goes all your biological filtration. Thus its likely your tank can go through whats called a "mini cycle". Which is why HOB wise, the Fluval C and Aquaclears are the best. Thats only part of it, those filters are just better at everything.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

There will also be bacteria on the carbon, it works like filter media in a canister, there will be more on the wheel. That is why you can go through a mini cycle on changing it.
So if the bacteria on the wheel die you will have some in the filter also in the gravel and tank, so would likely go through a mini cycle too, but would not be for long as there would be still bacteria to multiply.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

So if the wheel stoped and dried out, I wouldnt be replaceing the carbon for a while.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Im sorry I didnt completely understand what you said above. You are right that carbon will hold some BB (beneficial bacteria) but it will be minimal. Not only because they dont put a lot of carbon in there, but also because of the design of the carbon it self. Carbon is meant to capture things from the water like, chemical pollutants, thus meaning the effect of the small amount of BB on there is probably going to be quite small.

Im assuming though you were trying to say the bio-wheel would stop this; look a few posts up. I posted a reliable article that points out why bio-wheels are all hype. Not to say they are completely useless, but they almost are.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

AquariumTech said:


> ...carbon will hold some BB (beneficial bacteria) but it will be minimal...


Physically, the high-porosity of activated carbon grants this media a very enormous surface area (~500-650 square meters per gram). This actually makes carbon a very ideal environment for beneficial bacteria colonization. 

Practically, carbon's usefulness as biomedia is limited in the sense that it's primarily utilized as chemical media and is typically entirely replaced during regular intervals (when used full time for dissolved organic compound adsorbtion) or used only during certain circumstances (medicine removal, etc).


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Well its the design of carbon, you are right about the porosity in a sense. Remember though carbon is meant to capture chemicals and small contaminates, which probably means that the bacteria on it wouldnt show results, because of that. Also I am sure the carbon traps much of what the BB would eat. Now im not sure on this one but, that I dont think that BB would grow as much simply because carbon locks away air or at least traps some oxygen right? Well for the aerobic bacteria you will have (ones that eat ammonia and nitrite) that would not be ideal.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jul 14, 2011)

UPS
Uninterruptible Power Supply. 
Works for computers, works for filtration/aeration. Just be careful which one you buy. Battery life is finite. I would never waste voltage on lights, for example. Just life support.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

lolz maybe?


----------

